# Let's eat and then go play



## kundalini (Apr 26, 2008)

WARNING!
PROCEED WITH CAUTION​ 
Photos of puppies to follow.
Some of these images may seem graphic.
Some of the images are just too damn cute.
Some of these images may appear to be snapshots.
There are far too many and I struggled to cut.
The lawn needed to be mowed.​ 

My brother has Chihuahua's and this is the latest litter. They are 5 weeks old now and look like pups now rather than the little rats I saw before.​ 
Mother's Milk
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


 
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
Thanks for looking.​


----------



## MissMia (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG! Those are so cute. Can you please ship the puppy in photo #4 to me?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 26, 2008)

I want the puppy in #4. Or 6. Or 9 or 11!!!

Dang, they are unbelievably cute!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 27, 2008)

#4 is so freaking cute!!!!!


----------



## ScottS (Apr 27, 2008)

Blue eyed puppies! How cute!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks everybody. They are adorable and funny.






Shameless bump for anyone else.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 28, 2008)

I want them all!  Especially the little blue-eyed one.  How adorable!!!!  *melts into a puddle of puppy lust*


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pictures they are all so cute. I really like the one with blue eyes.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 28, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Thats all i have to say


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 28, 2008)

SO CUTE!! My Chihuahua died last year after getting hit by a car.  I cried for about 2 weeks. He is buried in my backyard with a little headstone


Want to send me a new puppy? lol! Ill take the cute brown one with blue eyes


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 29, 2008)

Did you mention "too cute"?
Did you warn us properly enough beforehand?
I can see some kind of warning at the top of the thread, but does that warning nearly BEGIN to cover the amount of cuteness we are going to see when we scroll??? I much doubt that!!!

This is cuteness-overload!
Oh dear!

:mrgreen:


----------



## KristinaS (Apr 29, 2008)

Too cute!



...and I love the disclaimer! Ha!


----------

